# Hilfe für Handygames



## antoniolutterbeck (8. Mai 2004)

Hallo !

Wer kann mir helfen ?
ich bin noch ziemlich neu hier um es genau zu sagen fange ich gerade an mit der java programmierung.

und ich habe mir warscheinlich das schwerste zu anfang ausgesucht.

ich möchte gern für mein handy spiele im rpg style programmieren und suche dafür ein gutes programm oder zumindest ein paar gute tutorials.

habe gerade netbeans heruntergeladen. geht es damit auch

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Snape (8. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von antoniolutterbeck _
> *Hallo !
> 
> Wer kann mir helfen ?
> ...



In der Linkliste wird ein spezielles J2ME Forum aufgeführt:
http://www.j2meforum.com
Vielleicht sammelst Du dort schon mal Informationen.


----------

